# Backing up WhatsApp chat history and verifying number



## Please-assist (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello all, 

Please could you help me with saving the whatsapp messages on my account. 

This is what happened:

I have a new phone, so l download whatsapp on the new phone and requested a text with a verification code on my old phone (as l have not yet swapped my old sim card over to the new phone). But then l realised l had to backup my messages before changing over from my android to the iphone as the new device could not see my chat history (l am keeping my old number). So l uninstalled whatsapp on the new phone.

I then went to my old phone to back up my messages but l cant get into whatsapp, as now my old phone is asking me verify my number. 

I have not backed up my messages and l really need them all. 

If l verify my number on my old phone will l loose all my messages (it is the same number and same phone as l've always used on whatsapp (samsung s3mini)?

Can l somehow cancel the verification so I can save my chats? 

Sorry to be longwinded but I wanted to give you all the information.

Thanks so much.

Kind regards,
Orla


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is on Back up https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/s60/23245511 for the rest of your problem try contacting the support team for the app.


----------



## Please-assist (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks Joeten for your response and the link you sent. 

From the information in the link, I guess I will have to Delete and Reinstall WhatsApp and then hope that I am prompted to Restore my messages, as I am currently unable to open WhatsApp (and thus save my messages) without verifying my number. I was worried that verifying my number again would wipe away my chat history.
I already contacted WhatsApp but unfortunately received no reply.

Thanks.


----------



## stef07 (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah, he's right. I tried finding some other way of backing them up, but nothing came out :/


----------

